# brightest flashlight under 40$



## camelight (Apr 11, 2016)

for few weeks i am looking to buy the brightest flashlight i can with my budget. i saw the skyray king but after reading a lot i understood it's not as bright as i thought and there are so many clones i dont know if they any good. i keep searching for a very bright flashlight but as i read more i get more confused because there so many flashlight and a lot of the information on them isn't true.
so it would really help me if you can help me
i also have the possibility to buy not so good flashlight and improve it myself, but again an advice would help me very much

and just for clarification when i said my budget is 40$ is only for the flashlight no battrys or shiping


----------



## ven (Apr 11, 2016)

The skyrays i have, i would guess between 1500-1800lm ish(3 led versions).

Maybe look along the lines of the BLF A6, this has quite an output on a single 18650 and fairly compact. So unlike the skyway clones, this can be slipped into a pocket and used!

Just a thought
:welcome:


----------



## camelight (Apr 11, 2016)

ven said:


> The skyrays i have, i would guess between 1500-1800lm ish(3 led versions).
> 
> Maybe look along the lines of the BLF A6, this has quite an output on a single 18650 and fairly compact. So unlike the skyway clones, this can be slipped into a pocket and used!
> 
> ...


thanx for the help but this kind of flashlight is not what i am looking for. i have 2 mte p7-d they are very similer to this blf a6 (but it looks like the a6 is better)


----------



## ven (Apr 11, 2016)

To help others , help with with more info please . Size , idea of use as I have 300lm level on throwers that look brighter than a flooder on a 1000lm. Lumens are great, but the reflector plays a huge part. 

Any particular use in mind?


----------



## camelight (Apr 11, 2016)

ven said:


> To help others , help with with more info please . Size , idea of use as I have 300lm level on throwers that look brighter than a flooder on a 1000lm. Lumens are great, but the reflector plays a huge part.
> 
> Any particular use in mind?


well size no so important but not a huge spotlight
i want to use it for riding a bike 
well i Prefer more floody lights but when i am riding i have to see far awey so i dont want a spotlight or hid flashlights 
somthing like this photo


----------



## Str8stroke (Apr 11, 2016)

I agree, pick any BLF light. A6 (more floody), D80 (mega throw) or X6 (more throw than flood). check banggood and gearbest. I like the neutral 3B tints.


----------



## camelight (Apr 11, 2016)

Str8stroke said:


> I agree, pick any BLF light. A6 (more floody), D80 (mega throw) or X6 (more throw than flood). check banggood and gearbest. I like the neutral 3B tints.



i saw some reviews on youtube and the those lights looks very good but i am looking for somthing very very bright even more from that if there isn't brighter lights in my budget\it's low quality\i don't like it from any reason no doubt i would buy one of those blf


----------



## ven (Apr 11, 2016)

You maybe just better going on fasttech/gearbest/banggood then and hoping for the best! Your not going to get what you want for $40 and be very reliable. Cheap(so called bright) lights are cheap for reasons, no heat sinking, cheap copied LED's(not CREE)...........

Up the budget and have something thats worth the money imho, or after a few days/weeks it will be potentially scrap! 

Saying that, the skyway king(3 led version as so many its hard to tell whats what, whats a copy of a copy of a copy............) has been fine for years. Not been used in anger, nor would i depend on it. Again maybe 1800lm but it is quite bright.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Apr 11, 2016)

Str8stroke said:


> I agree, pick any BLF light. A6 (more floody), D80 (mega throw) or X6 (more throw than flood). check banggood and gearbest. I like the neutral 3B tints.




I love these BLF flashlights. 

One small nitpick: the *BLF D80*, using a Cree XM-L2 emitter, is the one that has "more throw than flood." Using a Cree XP-L HI emitter, the *BLF Kronos X6* definitely out-throws it.


----------



## camelight (Apr 12, 2016)

ven said:


> You maybe just better going on fasttech/gearbest/banggood then and hoping for the best! Your not going to get what you want for $40 and be very reliable. Cheap(so called bright) lights are cheap for reasons, no heat sinking, cheap copied LED's(not CREE)...........
> 
> Up the budget and have something thats worth the money imho, or after a few days/weeks it will be potentially scrap!
> 
> Saying that, the skyway king(3 led version as so many its hard to tell whats what, whats a copy of a copy of a copy............) has been fine for years. Not been used in anger, nor would i depend on it. Again maybe 1800lm but it is quite bright.




well i know that in that budget i wouldnt get the best thing but still 40$ is no so cheap its inexpansive but not cheap
so if there isn't somthing that is exstreamly bright and reliable its a problem because when i am riding my bike in the dark i have to see very well but i think a 1000lm should be enough too 
so now my question is what the most reliable 1000lm flashlight in my budget?
i dont Expect it to be like a fenix but i am sure there is nice quality flashlighets in this budget




KeepingItLight said:


> I love these BLF flashlights.
> 
> One small nitpick: the *BLF D80*, using a Cree XM-L2 emitter, is the one that has "more throw than flood." Using a Cree XP-L HI emitter, the *BLF Kronos X6* definitely out-throws it.



is the blf a6 reliable?

i see Recommendations to convoy flashlights in this site sre they good? 


Right now the blf a6 lookes the best but I heard few bad reviews that is didnt work at all or missing o ring that made the lens fall ant brake


----------



## ven (Apr 12, 2016)

If you buy a convoy s2+ off Simon from aliexpress(be careful with gearbest and banggood as have had copies) then for maybe $15 a nice tint and the beam is what i say a happy medium type, Reasonable reach and spill so useful, would say potentially a good light for a bike!!

Running a single 18650 at 1000lm will not be sustainable due to heat............

However 3-400lm in the woods should be enough for night adapted eyes and you wont want 1000lm on road anyway as its dangerous to traffic.

Would not get hung up on 1000lm, its how the light is put out there..........the furthest throwing LED flashlight with 1.3 million cd is a bit over 600lm !!!!

For a coke can multi cell/LED , the thrunite tn30 mini would make your day, i know over budget but will save in the long run.............just a thought and a very good value light!

Its so easy to amass lots of cheap lights, some break, other just plane *beep*, PWM like a strobe............only to add up the total cost of a lot more than one decent light.

The BLF is not a perfect light no, then again you could spend $300 on a light and it could be DOA............it happens. 

Fenix do some reasonably priced dedicated bike lights, beam more ideal for riding ......just thoughts.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Apr 12, 2016)

camelight said:


> Is the BLF A6 reliable?
> 
> I see Recommendations to Convoy flashlights in this site. Are they good?
> 
> Right now the BLF A6 looks the best, but I heard few bad reviews that it didn't work at all, or was missing O-ring that made the lens fall and break.



I have two *BLF A6* flashlights, and one *Astrolux S1*. Other than a couple of drops onto the kitchen floor, I have not given them hard use. I have holsters for them that I use when they are carried in my daypack.

One of my A6 flashlights arrived with only 6 out of 7 output modes working. The sub-lumen Moonlight mode would not work, but all 6 of the other modes did. At no charge, the vendor sent me a replacement head. 

I was fortunate to later have the assistance of an experienced flashlight modder. When we dismantled the "broken" head, we found nothing wrong with it. Its Moonlight mode was not working, but the explanation my friend eventually settled on was that natural variation in 7135 chips was the culprit. Those chips are running on their lowest settings for Moonlight modes. There can be significant variation from one chip to another. Evidently, mine was not outputting enough current to turn on the LED. 

The maker of the A6 and S1 is Manker. Frankly, the A6 had more than its fair share of issues initially, so there were some complaints. You can, for instance, see photos of poor solder joints if you review the A6 threads at BLF. The overwhelming majority of buyers, however, got working lights. 

The Astrolux S1 came later. It is the exact same flashlight as the A6. Only the name is changed. Because the S1 came after the A6, the lessons learned making the A6 have been implemented on the S1, and also on later runs of the A6.

I am comfortable recommending either the A6 or the S1. I do not have any experience, however, using them in high-shock environments such as what you get with a bicycle-mounted flashlight. The A6 has springs on both ends of the battery, so it might fare well on a bicycle, but I have never tested it there. I recall reading that others have used the A6 successfully on a bicycle.

Are the A6 and S1 as dependable as my *ZebraLight SC62w*, a flashlight which uses potted electronics? I doubt it.

I cannot speak from personal experience about the dependability of Convoy flashlights. As yet, I have never owned one. The folks who do, reporting both here and at BLF, have only praise. Based on that, I am comfortable recommending Convoy. As Ven points out, beware of fakes.


----------



## camelight (Apr 12, 2016)

ven said:


> If you buy a convoy s2+ off Simon from aliexpress(be careful with gearbest and banggood as have had copies) then for maybe $15 a nice tint and the beam is what i say a happy medium type, Reasonable reach and spill so useful, would say potentially a good light for a bike!!
> 
> Running a single 18650 at 1000lm will not be sustainable due to heat............
> 
> ...



of course it would get hot but i can deal with it, and most of this lights 1000+ is torbu high is more like 800 that i would use more To maintain the emitter but still for riding in a dark forest or desert anything under 1000 lm is not enough

i am not looking for a thrower but if i i would you are right it doesn't have to be the brightest

well if there is something like the blf just better it would be very nice but i haven't fond one yet
overall its looks very good yea its not a fenix or olight but it looks like it have nice quality if it's not DOA
i think i would buy it but i am still happy for more Suggestions


----------



## ven (Apr 12, 2016)

You might be able to deal with it but the light will not , it will step down ......you will not get 1000lm from a single 18650 light for long periods, even 5-600lm can be quite an ask.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Apr 12, 2016)

Agreed. 

Ven knows flashlights a lot better than I do. I will, however, say this. In most cases, you cannot go by a flashlight's highest rating. Those are usually "turbo" modes than can only be sustained for short periods. If you truly need a flashlight that is capable of sustaining 1000 lumens, you have to search for something can do twice that much in Turbo mode.

The *Nitecore EC4SW* and the *Nitecore P36* are examples of this. Both have turbo modes that are rated at 2000 lumens. Both are capable of sustained output at 1000.

If I recall correctly, the *Nitecore EC4* is an exception. It uses 2x18650 to drive a Cree XM-L2 to a maximum of 1000 lumens. That's a level it can maintain.



subwoofer said:


> Peak Beam intensity measured 28400lx @1m giving a beam range of 337m.
> 
> There is parasitic drain at 315uA which will fully deplete 3400mAh cells in 1.23 years.
> 
> ...


----------



## Buch Nezzer (Apr 12, 2016)

I Prophesize - it will come from the Shenzhen District.:candle:



Hi.


Why not a dedicated bike light ? have you looked at the like of Bright Eyes, Ugoe, Moon Meteor etc etc . .)


Cheers.


----------



## ven (Apr 13, 2016)

KeepingItLight said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Ven knows flashlights a lot better than I do. I will, however, say this.
> 
> ...


----------



## KeepingItLight (Apr 13, 2016)

ven said:


> Nah it's just a bulb and a tube , some go bright, others not as quite! :laughing:



Yeah, but I'm the dim bulb around here. 

Thankfully, that's not as bad as being a dimwit!


----------



## Str8stroke (Apr 13, 2016)

FWIW: I got four BLF A6's and 3 X6's. All worked and still work flawlessly.


----------



## nfetterly (Apr 13, 2016)

BLF A6's - Absolutely rock, highly recommended & I have a pile of lights. For a single 18650 light for under $40 - this is the light in my opinion.

Convoy S2s - nice lights - I give them as gifts, with recharger, battery & instructions.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 13, 2016)

Some things to consider:

- Bike mounted lights sustain a whole bunch of jostling and shaking. You should ensure whatever you choose has a spring at both ends of the battery(s).

- Bike mounted lights should be able to withstand at least high humidity but at most driven rain. As you propel yourself at say 15mph in an unexpected mist or rain that moisture is being forced into cracks and crevices.

- The lens should be able to with stand a combination of hot and cold at the same time. LED heat vs a cool 15mph breeze, perhaps with cool water hitting it.

- 1000 lumens may blind motorists oncoming. 

- Reflector angle and texture can go a long ways towards a thrower, a flooder or something in between. A well made 350 lumen light may be better overall than a whopping output at 1000 lumens. 
One of my best throwers is a scant 160 lumens with a slender pencil beam and nice amounts of gentle spill. Bike light? No, just throwing it out there.

I'd reccomend you check out hunting & fishing stores as they have many lights that run around $35 that are made for extreme conditions that hunters put their lights through. 

- Many lights out incidents have occured where continued jostling and jar-ing rechargeables has either damaged or tripped protective circuits. It's why the big name tactical lights are designed around the use of primaries and why Malkoffs arrive with primaries. 

If BLF lights can fulfill all that....go for it. But imo a dedicated weapon/ tactical light with a pencil beam would be the most practical. 

$40? I cannot honestly reccomend a non dedicated bicycle flashlight at that price.


----------



## camelight (Apr 13, 2016)

KeepingItLight said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Ven knows flashlights a lot better than I do. I will, however, say this. In most cases, you cannot go by a flashlight's highest rating. Those are usually "turbo" modes than can only be sustained for short periods. If you truly need a flashlight that is capable of sustaining 1000 lumens, you have to search for something can do twice that much in Turbo mode.
> 
> ...





bykfixer said:


> Some things to consider:
> 
> - Bike mounted lights sustain a whole bunch of jostling and shaking. You should ensure whatever you choose has a spring at both ends of the battery(s).
> 
> ...



well i fond a very god deal on a klarus g30 
this advice realy help me (the first quot) you are right if i want somthig that can sustain 1000lm for long period it have to be able to do more than that

well you are right to for riding were there is trafic 1000lm is to much but its for riding in forests or any other very dark place but it is for hiking and camping too exept of riding i want somthing reliable for any use +riding that why i didn't Search for bike lights only 

the klarus g30 is powerful and has a good qualty i fond a good price in one of the group buy i think it will be good for riding too but also for anything else 


so thanks for all who hed helped me your advices was very good and helped me do decied and find exactly what i wanted


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 13, 2016)

Only issue I have with klarus was resolved.

I had a switch issue. But it turns out if the tailcap on the P1A is even the slightest bit loosened it causes issues turning it on.

A wee bit of pipe thread tape fills in the threads on the tailcap enough to still easily remove for battery swap but made it stay completely tight... no more issues.


----------



## mcnair55 (Apr 13, 2016)

A famous German supermarket has a cracking bicycle light at present on offer.

Light the way on dull days and dark evening with this bright light, featuring 4 genuine CREE XP-G LEDs. It can be used on your bike, or you can use the included headband to turn it into a handy headlight.
Accessories Included
Headband
Features
Super bright light from 4 CREE XP-G LEDs
Light output 300 lumens from each LED, producing a total of 1200 lumens
Headband included to convert bike light to headlight
Rechargeable batteries
Includes AC mains charger
Each battery pack is combined in a nylon battery pack cover which can be easily attached to the frame of the bike



Light Settings: On/Off, High, Low and Strobe
Product Type: Bike Accessories
Rechargeable: Yes
Run Time: 4-6 Hours


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 13, 2016)

mcnair55 said:


> A famous German supermarket has a cracking bicycle light at present on offer.



That's is the coolest thing I've ever read here.
Really. And I've read a bunch of cool stuff here.


----------



## DMS1970 (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm glad my suggestion worked out for you in checking out the group buy on Freeme deals under the vendor listing. I purchased about 20 various olight flashlights through the same method in the last year and saved a ton of cash. Very glad that someone took the time to point me in the right direction. Budget lights are OK, but when you can get a better brand with bells and whistles and a company that stands behind there product, it's a win win.


----------



## BLUE LED (Apr 19, 2016)

Skyray King 3x XM-L2 U2. 2,300 ANSI Lumens. (Tested) It's pretty good for the money.


----------



## wackyvegan (Apr 26, 2016)

I just got a skyray-clone from "Tangspower" from gearbest with original 6x Xm-L2 leds for 30$. First skyray i have that doesn´t have fake cree leds. I measured around 2200-2300 Lumen. The overall build quality is also higher than on the other skyrays and the threads are lubricated. If u want i can pm u a link.


----------



## camelight (Apr 26, 2016)

wackyvegan said:


> I just got a skyray-clone from "Tangspower" from gearbest with original 6x Xm-L2 leds for 30$. First skyray i have that doesn´t have fake cree leds. I measured around 2200-2300 Lumen. The overall build quality is also higher than on the other skyrays and the threads are lubricated. If u want i can pm u a link.


it's sounds grate! it is very hard to find a good quality skyray
but i already bought the klarus g30 it is rated at 2450 lumen and i am sure it has better quality. it is more expensive but in the group buys there is a very good deal


----------



## Trashman531 (Apr 26, 2016)

There's a few mh20 clones coming out. The litenumen E01 has had good reviews and for under $25 it's worth a shot IMO. 1000 lumens and it's pretty throwy


----------



## Ethan_90 (Apr 29, 2016)

Jetbeam Gr10gt it's a bike light.


----------



## The Miller (May 10, 2016)

ven said:


> Saying that, the skyway king(3 led version as so many its hard to tell whats what, whats a copy of a copy of a copy............) has been fine for years. Not been used in anger, nor would i depend on it. Again maybe 1800lm but it is quite bright.





KeepingItLight said:


> I love these BLF flashlights.
> 
> One small nitpick: the *BLF D80*, using a Cree XM-L2 emitter, is the one that has "more throw than flood." Using a Cree XP-L HI emitter, the *BLF Kronos X6* definitely out-throws it.



Well we just started a BLF special Sky Ray King inspired groupbuy.
We want to make it a good quality light (good threads, good heat dissipation, good quality control)
The aim is $40 shipped.

Right now we are in contact with Thorfire as manufacturer. 

We go for 4 emitters and the output should be 4000+ lumens
The current working title is Q8 (or Q6) (Quad emitters, Quad cells 18650 so either 8 or 6 would do) 

The driver design is just been passed to the electronic engineers of Thorfire.

500 people interested are needed and at the moment we are at 300+

But it will take time before it is actually done since we have started basically from scratch.


----------



## BLUE LED (May 10, 2016)

I would be interested in Skyray King 3 x XP-L HI. 2200 Lumens and decent throw over the XM-L2 U2 version.


----------



## The Miller (May 10, 2016)

We are going for 4 Cree XPL NW on DTP stars for the Q8 
the footprint makes changing the LEDs to for example XPL HI or Nichia 219C possible without further modding.


----------



## mdorian (May 13, 2016)

The Miller said:


> Well we just started a BLF special Sky Ray King inspired groupbuy.
> We want to make it a good quality light (good threads, good heat dissipation, good quality control)
> The aim is $40 shipped.



Nice! :twothumbs


----------



## Fireclaw18 (May 17, 2016)

Astrolux S41 / Manker E14 sound pretty good. Currently on preorder for less than $40 shipped with both an 18350 and 18650 tube.

It's a pocket-size single-cell light, but it comes with a FET driver and 4 emitters. 1600 lumens with XPG2.

If you want even more output replace all 4 emitters with XPL HI, solder-braid the springs, and run it on a Samsung 30Q. It would get incredibly hot insanely fast, but should output around 4000 lumens at turn-on with a fresh cell.


----------



## Ethan_90 (May 18, 2016)

I want that S/41 but I already bought the kronos / blf x6 x5 a couple blf 348 and the astro lux m01 is in the mail. I also want the new convoy L6. Too many lights to choose from.


----------



## Skimo (Jun 2, 2016)

The Miller said:


> Well we just started a BLF special Sky Ray King inspired groupbuy.
> We want to make it a good quality light (good threads, good heat dissipation, good quality control)
> The aim is $40 shipped.
> 
> ...



Link?


----------



## hazard2036 (Sep 22, 2016)

Yea defiantly the BLF A6 or the Astrolux S1 same light either way!


----------



## Dominikus (Sep 27, 2016)

ven said:


> You maybe just better going on fasttech/gearbest/banggood then and hoping for the best! Your not going to get what you want for $40 and be very reliable. Cheap(so called bright) lights are cheap for reasons, no heat sinking, cheap copied LED's(not CREE)...........
> 
> Up the budget and have something thats worth the money imho, or after a few days/weeks it will be potentially scrap!
> 
> Saying that, the skyway king(3 led version as so many its hard to tell whats what, whats a copy of a copy of a copy............) has been fine for years. Not been used in anger, nor would i depend on it. Again maybe 1800lm but it is quite bright.



wow. this is perfect. how to buy this? how to order? plz can u help me?


----------



## gipsydanger (Sep 28, 2016)

Sweet thread. I am always looking for a good deal on lights. Seems you can never have enough.


----------



## Impossible lumens (Oct 2, 2016)

This may or may not suit your needs but I have been using a Shadow JM35 for a bike light for a while now and it does well for sustained periods and has a nice wide spill with a bit of throw. Cost is $39.95. The light is 2x 26650 powering a single Xhp-50 so runtimes are quite good and brightness is over 1,500 lumens at highest setting when needed. It has rear clicky as well as a side switch which makes it easy to change modes while riding. You have to have a good sturdy mount for this light as it heavier than your single 18650 option obviously. I got one for about $5. and added a piece of rubber on the section that mounts to the bars so I could get it just a little tighter and it holds firm for a while now. Here's one place to get the JM35, it also comes in MT-G2 option if you can find that. http://www.banggood.com/Shadow-JM35-CREE-MT-G2XHP-50-1900LM-LED-Flashlight-2x26650-p-984020.html


----------



## Impossible lumens (Oct 2, 2016)

Here's the MT-G2 option but it is the single 26650 version of the light. I think the MT-G2 in double 26650 version may be gone. http://www.banggood.com/Shadow-JM35...-50-1900LM-LED-Flashlight-26650-p-976410.html


----------

